# Good Start



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Only 81 more games to lose and Lebron is ours. Keep it up NY.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I think there is a pattern developing. 0-2, 80 more losses to go and Lebron is ours. Keep up the good work.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

there is no stopping us now..Thank you layden,thank you


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

0-4, Lose some more! There is no way the Knicks are making the playoffs. Let's focus on dead last and Lebron James.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

0-5 is a lock since Sac-town is next...Can Layden lead us to dead last and the #1 pick???I think he has what it takes


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

You speak the Truth my friend, if anyone can bring a team down to last place, Layden is the man for the job.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

the key though is to lose all 82 and make sure he is FIRED before draft day...You know layden will pick another white european stiff of a center or worse trade the draft for,grant Hill,Penny haraway,and any other ex superstar with a career ending injury


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Haha, you guys don't seem to have much faith... but it's as much the coaches fault... I am pretty sure Layden didn't tell him to play McDyess until he was exhausted or broken in a meaning less game.

-Petey


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Ok, what happened to the plan? The Knicks will lose lottery balls with every win this season. If Layden doesn't get the #1 pick which is a sure thing, who knows what he'll do. Get back on track and go on a 10 game losing streak.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

its just a bump in the road...well get back on track...i must say Nailon almost broke Stoyakovichs ankles with that crossover


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

How are you guys going to lose games with nailon playing like that? He better get injured soon


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

You arent kidding....The guy can flat out score,and hes not bashful..I was debating with a philly fan how good nailons crossover is....Noone believes me but he breaks peoples ankles when he crosses over..its very deceptive for a guy 6'9"240....


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Nailon is good, but I don't think he can carry an NBA team throughout the season. I hope the Knicks stay away from any winning streaks this season.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Thats more like it...Houston shrivels up as soon as a physical guy gets in his jock,the defense never shows up,and we get pummeled inside..KNICKS LOSE,KNICKS LOSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Good game lastnight. Yes, Houston was shutdown and Lee couldn't light it up. Keep it up! Watch out for Memphis 0-5, trying to make a run at last place. They play the Nuggets today, so they should see that first win soon.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Our hope is Camby comes back healthy and he plays nlike he did for us when he was healthy....I am sure we can make a big push the second half of the year and completly sukk


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

C'mon guys, don't let Memphis take away your next star. West isn't dumb he knows what he needs to do. Keep up the 4th quarter letdowns!


----------

